# Bootscharter auf Fehmarn und was passieren kann!



## Megalodon (17. April 2004)

Mein Bruder und ich haben uns bei dem Bootsverleiher *T.... CHARTERBOOTE*
auf Fehmarn ein Boot mit 75 PS geliehen. Als wir die Einweisung bekommen haben und er uns zeigte wie alles funktioniert, gingen die Beleuchtung und die Hupe nicht.
Davon haben wir uns aber nicht abhalten lassen, da wir uns eine schöne Woche mit einem mal etwas größerem Boot gönnen wollten, zum Preis von 129 Euro am Tag, plus 1,40 Euro Sprit der Liter.
Als wir vom Campingplatz Miramar, wo die Boote stehen, in die Ostsee geslipt wurden, bemerkten wir das der Rückwärtsgang auch nicht funktioniert. Da das Wasser an der Slipanlage sehr Flach war, war nichts mit Gang rein und Kurve drehen. Wir hofften nur das da nicht noch schlimmere Sachen passieren, doch das kam dann am letzten Tag. Am dritten Tag ging der Fischfinder nicht mehr, und angeln ohne zu wissen auf welcher Tiefe man ist, ist auch Sch.... Da mein Bruder Elektroniker ist und etwas an den Kabeln gewackelt hat, ging das Teil dann wieder, für einen Tag.:e  Am letzten Tag als wir rausfuhren, immer noch ohne Beleuchtung, Hupe und Rückwärtsgang geschah der absolute Hammer. Wir waren grade mal eine halbe Stunde auf dem Wasser, da sprang der Motor nicht mehr an, weil die Batterie wohl leer war. 
Als wir bei dem Verleiher anriefen sagte er, das es wohl eine Stunde
dauern könnte bis einer kommen würde und eine Batterie bringt.
Ich warf den Anker über Bord um ein Abdriften zu verhindern, ging nicht, der Anker war mit so einem lächerlichen Knoten an das Ankerseil gebunden das kurze Zeit später das Seil auf dem Wasser schwamm.
Nach einer Stunde wurde eine Batterie überreicht und wir bauten sie selber ein, als das dann erledigt war, war es auch der Fischfinder, der ging dann garnicht mehr. Darauf hin wurden uns zwei Schraubendreher überreicht
einen Kreuz und einen Schlitz, so ala seh man zu wie Du damit fertig wirst.
Das war uns dann doch zu viel, und alle Geduld hat ein Ende!:r  
Wir riefen den Angestellten des Vermieters an um uns aus dem Wasser zu holen und fuhren zurück zur Slipanlage. Da angekommen merkten wir das sich der Motor nicht mehr hochfahren ließ, was beim Slipen nötig wäre. Wir stiegen aus und hatten genug von dem Laden. Was eine angenehme Woche werden sollte war ein Desaster, mehr nicht. Nie im Leben werde ich mir ein Boot von dem Vermieter leihen. Wenn, dann von N...., der Olaf legt mehr wert auf
Wartung, und das zahlt sich aus, wie man sieht.
Das Geld was wir da investiert haben, würde locker reichen um ein ordentliches Schlauchboot zu kaufen, damit wären wir jedenfalls besser bedient gewesen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. April 2004)

*AW: Bootscharter auf Fehmarn und was passieren kann!*

Moin Megalodo!
Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard.
Das ist ja eine üble Sche die ihr da erfahren habt. Habt ihr denn nach der ersten Pleite gleich dem Besitzer informiert?


----------



## Tiffy (17. April 2004)

*AW: Bootscharter auf Fehmarn und was passieren kann!*

Moin Megalodon,

auch von mir ein herzlíches Willkommen on Board #h.

Warum haste die Kiste denn nicht gegen ne andere getauscht?  Hätte ich gleich am ersten Tage gemacht. Ohne Rückwärts oder Aufstoppen.... das geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## langelandsklaus (17. April 2004)

*AW: Bootscharter auf Fehmarn und was passieren kann!*

Megadolon

erst mal willkommen im Board !
Mit der Bootscharter hätte es Euch ja fast nicht schlimmer Treffen können !
Die Krönung wäre noch gewesen, wenn man Euch eine evtl. gezahlte Kaution nicht rückerstattet hätte !

Was Tiffy angesprochen hatte, mit dem Bootstausch, das hätte ich vielleicht auch probiert.


----------



## arno (17. April 2004)

*AW: Bootscharter auf Fehmarn und was passieren kann!*

Moin!
Megalodon, Wilkommen!
Das verstehe ich aber auch nicht ganz!
Ich hätte auf ein einwandfreies Boot bestanden!
Es ist ja auch ein haufen Geld den man dort läßt!!!


----------



## Wedaufischer (18. April 2004)

*AW: Bootscharter auf Fehmarn und was passieren kann!*

Megalodon,
Willkommen an Board. #h 

Deine Geschichte hört sich für mich, als SBF-See-Anwärter, einfach haarsträubend an!

Ob das Verhalten von Bootsvercharterern Usus ist, mangelhafte Boote zu verleihen, weiß ich nicht, glaube ich aber auch nicht.

Allerdings, kommen mir in den Prüfungsbögen immer solche Begriffe wie "Verantwortlichkeit des Fahrzeugführers" und "seemännische Sorgfallspflicht" vor, und da finde ich deine Einstellung, oder die des Fahrzeugführers, schon ein wenig merkwürdig/fragwürdig (gelinde gesagt), sich mit so einer "Schüssel" auf's Wasser zu begeben. Guter Charterpreis, hin oder her. Absoluter Leichtsinn!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. April 2004)

*AW: Bootscharter auf Fehmarn und was passieren kann!*

Hallo Megalodon,

mich würde mal interessieren, was der Vermieter dazu gesagt hat und ob ihr einen gehörigen Preisnachlass bekommen habt. Müßte ja eigentlich vom Vermieter selber kommen, ohne großes Palaver.

Wollte mir demnächst auch ein Boot bei TAR... mieten.

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehrere Beiträge zu TAR.....

Ihr hattet ja leider Höchststrafe.

Gruß und beim nächsten Mal mehr Glück

jonas(ralf)


----------



## Megalodon (18. April 2004)

*AW: Bootscharter auf Fehmarn und was passieren kann!*

Als wir das ansprachen das der Rückwärtsgang nicht geht bekammen wir nur ein müdes lächeln, und gesagt wofür man auf dem Meer denn einen Rückwärtsgang bräuchte. Genauso wie mit dem Anker, da reagierte er dann schon sauer und meinte das es wohl unsere Schuld wäre. Was ich nicht denke, zum einen, wenn die Boote vernünftig gewartet wären, hätten wir den Anker nicht gebraucht, und zum anderem sollte man meinen wenn ich mir ein Boot miete, das der Anker mit einem guten Knoten verbunden ist. 
Ich bin mir sicher das wir kein Geld, und auch kein anderes Boot bekommen hätten, mit dem Mann konnte man in der Beziehung nicht reden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2004)

*AW: Bootscharter auf Fehmarn und was passieren kann!*

Da hätt ich mich auf jeden Fall streitig gestellt und notfalls per Anwalt mein Geld zurückgeholt, wenn sich das so abgespielt hatte, wie Du es darstellst.
Auf jeden Fall wäre ich mit einem  Boot mit den von Dir aufgeführten Mängerln niemals rausgefahren.


----------

